# Abo auf Uralt Handy



## Meisterbürger (12 Oktober 2016)

Ich habe aus guten Gründen ein Uraltphone (Motorola Razr), kein Smartphone !!
und darauf hab ich jetzt ein Abo von 9,99, wie kann das sein bitte ???


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2016)

Da ist Dein Provider der richtige Ansprechpartner!
Schreib den an, frage was das ist und wenn er zickt melde dich wieder


----------



## Teleton (12 Oktober 2016)

Voice-Abo (passt auch vom Betrag)?. Kann technisch ohne Internetnutzung einfach so auf die Rechnung gesetzt werden. Schau mal über die Suchfunktion hier im Forum danach.


----------



## Gustavson1 (14 November 2016)

Voice-Abo bedeutet dass mich dann jede Woche eine heisse Lady anruft ?


----------



## Teleton (14 November 2016)

Nee, Du bekommst ein wöchentliches Minutenpaket. In dessen Umfang könntest Du zu Zeiten Deiner Wahl einen Ohrinnendruck entlasten lassen.


----------



## Schauraus (22 Dezember 2016)

Ich hab was ähnliches, allerdings bekomme ich wöchentlich eine MMS, wie kann ich mir das eingefangen haben ?


----------



## Teleton (27 Dezember 2016)

Wie wird das abgerechnet ?  Über die Mobilfunk/Festnetz-Rechnung? Abos gibt es sowohl bezüglich eingehender wie ausgehender Nachrichten, im Einzelverbindungsnachweis manchmal erkennbar am Zusatz MO ode MT d.h. mobil orginated und mobil terminated. 
Oder bekommst Du unmittelbare Rechnungen vom Anbieter?


----------

